# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Wanderingoak's Dream Yoga Workbook

## Antoia

I've been looking into meditation for a while, since I heard it was good for lucid dreaming and life in general.

I didn't know where to start, and basically looked around the internet for guides. There were different types of meditation, however, and generally very vague. And then I found this course, right here on DreamViews.

Since I'm very lazy, and usually swamped with school and things, I probably won't be posting here much unless I have something significant to write about/ask. But the lessons are really interesting - thank you so much for writing them up :D

----------

